# Obnoxious dishwasher, what do you do?



## aaamax

This is probably more just a matter of me being able to rant, but I truly would like some input from you all.
Just started at a new job this weekend as SC at a rather nice bistro. The chef is a true magician, but a total introvert. I respect him. The kitchen is small.
The bleedin' dishwasher (long time employee punk kid) likes to hang out with us when nothing is happening for him and picking out a few morsels to munch on while we're hustling! and yes, getting very much in the way.
I have no problem putting a fool in his place. However, I'm just three days deep, Haven't quite figured out who's related to who and the pay is Xlnt. 
The rich-hippy/yuppy/too relaxed owner is very hands on and is front of house and the chef is in his own world.
So how would you guys proceed? My motto has always been the boss is right as long as the cheque clears and I'm not here to prove anything or make friends. It's a job.


----------



## ThEoRy

Confidentially bring it to the Chef's attention. Feel out his opinion. Don't just start barking at the kid.


----------



## ecchef

ThEoRy said:


> Confidentially bring it to the Chef's attention. Feel out his opinion. Don't just start barking at the kid.



This. You don't know who his friends are. 

You could ask him casually if any of the other cooks ever called him on it.


----------



## aaamax

Thanks guys, I'll feel it out tonight.
cheers.


----------



## toddnmd

Please update how things go.


----------



## ecchef

If he turns out to be a d-bag, you could always spike a few morsels with Death Sauce and leave them in a conspicuous place. 

Worked every time with my waiters. :laughat:


----------



## CoqaVin

I love the DW's, but sometimes they can get annoying, I feel bad for the waitressess


----------



## Asteger

Dish washers were always the best for me, waiters the worst of course. However, if this washer's still a menance I like the Death Sauce idea. Even if just for the hell of it.


----------



## Mrmnms

feed him well, ask him nicely


----------



## Cheeks1989

Send him some nice hotplates. He will get the hint.


----------



## cheflarge

I've always been a big fan of some quality time, just the two of us, in the walk-in. :cool2: Call me old school, but works for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheflivengood

Cheeks1989 said:


> Send him some nice hotplates. He will get the hint.



:lol2:


----------



## aaamax

Here's the update.
Brought up the subject lightly with the chef, as in, "So this is his first gig?" Lol 
Apparently, when things have gotten tight in the past, the dishwasher-from-hell comes in to help with prep and I guess this has made his huevos grow exponentially. Lets not even discuss the hygiene factor, let alone kitchen etiquette.
So in a nutshell, they have a blindside in regards to this clown and I like the job with no will to rock-the-boat. 
Thanks everyone for your input,
Cheers.


----------



## jphy

Leave a spoon in the oven, drop it in a really annoying spot on his station.


----------



## Chuckles

I basted a guy once for snacking out of my sauté pans of cooked food. The next day the chef pulled me into the office and told me I couldn't do anything like that again. I said I wouldn't have to. And I didn't have to. 


Not trying to tell you how to live your life and your situation is probably different. But I think you need to set clear boundaries, give the guy a warning or two, then bring the hammer down if he doesn't get in line. 

It's never pretty being the new guy, but I am sure the chef wasn't looking to hire a doormat. I know all kitchens are different. I just have a very short fuse for guys who steal mise.

Good luck.


----------



## ecchef

Broken glass in the silver soaking tub? :whistling:

For the record, not me...but I've seen it done by a waiter who got offended when Dish told him to scrap & stack when it's busy. Turns out, it was the waiter who quit after a 'conversation' with the Sous.


----------



## Zwiefel

Chuckles said:


> I basted a guy once



I'm imagining something involving a turkey baster.....


----------



## ecchef

Zwiefel said:


> I'm imagining something involving a turkey baster.....



I can imagine Jim Norton telling that story....


----------



## Chuckles

Hee hee! I should let you run with your imagination! 

But nah, just basting fish with a spoon and hot, browning butter. Saw the reaching hand right there and.....


It's really funny this thread is happening right now. I just had beers tonight with the woman who was my Chef back then. The story came up in passing like an inside joke and we moved right on. Granted, this happened a decade ago and we both have far better stories now. :nunchucks:


----------



## aaamax

I'm with you on this. After a couple of weeks and I feel solid, let the hot oil fly!

My personal favorite bit of retribution was a few years back and I didn't even have to deliver it.
My old 280 Watanabe was sitting by himself minding his own business when a young upstart decided to use my station for a second. I come back from my piss break and there is literally blood everywhere. When I asked what the hell is going on? He said "I guess you really _*do*_ keep your knives sharp." That was priceless.




Chuckles said:


> I basted a guy once for snacking out of my sauté pans of cooked food. The next day the chef pulled me into the office and told me I couldn't do anything like that again. I said I wouldn't have to. And I didn't have to.
> 
> 
> Not trying to tell you how to live your life and your situation is probably different. But I think you need to set clear boundaries, give the guy a warning or two, then bring the hammer down if he doesn't get in line.
> 
> It's never pretty being the new guy, but I am sure the chef wasn't looking to hire a doormat. I know all kitchens are different. I just have a very short fuse for guys who steal mise.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Salty dog

You guys are cold.

I just burn the crap out of every pan I use.

Too busy hunched over the pot sinks to get in the way.


----------



## ThEoRy

Jeeze man you guys ****** up. Burning and cutting people up. I like Scott's idea, burn the **** out of some pans. Make that ****** work!


----------



## ecchef

Nice one, Scott. That'll work! :spiteful:

Maybe scorch the crap outta some caramel.


----------



## Salty dog

The thing about burnt straight sugar is it will "soak out". Got to get some protein in the mix.


----------



## ThEoRy

How bout a nice caked on burned in cheesy risotto. That stuff is a mother.


----------



## Cheeks1989

haha yeah risotto burnt is a *****.


----------



## Salty dog

And the bottom of a burnt pasta pot. Leave a layer and crank it.


----------



## marc4pt0

I did this a long, Long time ago. DW was this little arrogant kid from a well off family who were regulars. They were so proud their son had a job, and super thankful. Needless to say the kid thought he had us by the balls. We thought otherwise. We decide to burn some chili. That stuff was caked on there. As we thought, the kid feared telling his parents he got fired. He righted himself pretty quickly and was quite the star DW thereafter.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Better you then me Marc on hiring a customers kid that has bad written all over that.


----------



## marc4pt0

Wasn't my hire. Just a kid starting off my career back then. Long long ago. ..


----------



## shownomarci

If there is no washing up then there is some tidying up, cleaning up, peeling veg, etc. 
There is always something to do.


----------



## Stumblinman

you're screwed. move on. I did. had dishwasher running kitchen cause of last chef. sucks. 

not a good kitchen..


----------



## labor of love

Stumblinman said:


> you're screwed. move on. I did. had dishwasher running kitchen cause of last chef. sucks.
> 
> not a good kitchen..



Ill never work in a kitchen where a DW has more pull than me lol.


----------



## Bonertyme

thank god most of our dishwashers are cool.


----------

